# The scenic China---great reference for nature lovers to decide where to go



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*yabuli skifield 亚布力滑雪场*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*DaXingAnLing forests 大兴安岭*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Tibet province 西藏*









*9 holy lakes 九大圣湖*

*1.Namsto lake 那木错*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*2.yangzhuoyongcuo lake 羊卓雍错*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*3.mapangyongcuo lake 玛旁雍错*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*4.basongcuo lake 巴松错*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*5.lamulacuo lake 拉姆拉错*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*6.la'angcuo lake 拉昂错*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*7.bangongcuo lake 班公错*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*8.dangreyongcuo lake 当惹雍错*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*9.ranwu lake 然乌湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*linzhi 林芝*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Laigu glacier 来古冰川*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Nanjiabawa 南迦巴瓦峰*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt. Everest 珠穆朗玛峰*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*yaluzangbu river valley 雅鲁藏布大峡谷*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ali 阿里*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

_*yangbajin hot spring 羊八井地热泉*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*qinghai－tibet railway 青藏铁路*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

wow wow oh..my god......
China then the world!! thanks for god!! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Guangxi province 广西*









_*Jingxi bamboo forest 靖西竹海*_


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Li river 漓江*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Longshen terrace 龙胜梯田*
































































*Detian waterfall 德天瀑布*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Baise 百色*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Underground river 地下暗河*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*zhejiang province 浙江省*










*A thousand islands lake 千岛湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt Yandang 雁荡山*





























*Shepan island 蛇蟠岛*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Zhoushan islands 舟山群岛*














































*Nantouyan 南头岩*


----------



## alexzhen (Feb 3, 2008)

wow, willliu great pics, i din't know china had gorgeous landscapes. thanks for posting.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

alexzhen said:


> wow, willliu great pics, i din't know china had gorgeous landscapes. thanks for posting.


You are welcome.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*West lake 西湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gansu province 甘肃省*










*xiata 夏塔*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*kalajun 喀拉峻*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Lavender farm 熏衣草基地*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Glaciers in Qilian mountain range 祁连山冰川群 *


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

^^
Beautiful China!!!


----------



## CybaSumo (Apr 29, 2008)

wow! simply breathtaking!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dunhuang 敦煌 *


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Gannan 甘南 *


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

nice pics ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Zhangye Danxia landform 张掖雅丹*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Guizhou province 贵州省*










*Huangguoshui waterfall 黄果树瀑布*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*tianshengqiao 天星桥*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Chishui 赤水*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*xiaoqikong 小七孔*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Daqikong 大七孔*















































*Maling river valley 马岭河峡谷*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*wenfenglin 万峰林*


----------



## McGrupp34 (Feb 25, 2007)

China is beyond beautiful, thanks for sharing these spectacular pics!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Baihua lake 百花湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shandong province 山东省*










*Mt Tai 泰山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Jilin province 吉林省*










*Mt Changbai 长白山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sanjiaolong bay 三角龙湾*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Songhua lake 松花湖*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL scenery! Defienantly one of the most beautiful countries on the planet :cheers:

However, these photos are from Utah (in the US) haha. But don't worry about it, you're doing a great job




willliu said:


> *Yumen Gobi 玉门戈壁 *


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*JiangXi province 江西省*










*Mt Sanqing 三清山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt Longhu 龙虎山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

This thread has got some of the best nature shots Ive ever seen. Thanks for the tour!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> This thread has got some of the best nature shots Ive ever seen. Thanks for the tour!


I am glad you like them.


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Poyang lake 鄱阳湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt Jinggang 井冈山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Liaoning province 辽宁省*










*Huanren 桓仁*


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 14, 2007)

amazing stuff mate, stunning really!


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*The red beach 红海滩*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt Qian 千山*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ningxia province 宁夏省*










*sand lake 沙湖*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*ShaPoTou 沙坡头*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Mt Helan 贺兰山*


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

China is heaven on earth!!!^^


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hebei province 河北省*










*beidaihe 北戴河*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Saihanba 塞罕坝*


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sh'anxi province 陕西省*










*Mt Taibai 太白山*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:great tread:nuts::nuts::nuts::lol:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

spectacular images!
I think China should do some more work on tourism promotions.


----------

